# -찡 ?



## vientito

Another thread's answer brings me to this peculiar construct -  찡 which I discoverd in online chatting.  It seems to add to the end of a person or an animal for some intimate effect.

However, the only source where I have seen this is from online chatroom whereas I am not sure if in everyday life it's popular in conversation at all.


----------



## jakartaman

Never heard of 찡 used with a name. Maybe, as you pointed out, it's what the Korean youth use in online chatrooms. Wait for what others have to say.


----------



## jinmali

vientito said:


> Another thread's answer brings me to this peculiar construct - 찡 which I discoverd in online chatting. It seems to add to the end of a person or an animal for some intimate effect.
> 
> However, the only source where I have seen this is from online chatroom whereas I am not sure if in everyday life it's popular in conversation at all.



Hi~~

On Naver I found this explanation:

*찡:* 대개 '~찡'형태로 많이 쓰이며, 인물에 붙치는 경우가 대다수다. '찡'은 일본어 *'쨩*(ちゃん)'의 변형된 단어이다.
*쨩: *일본에서 친근하게 사람을 부를때 명사 뒤에 붙이는 ちゃん(*쨩*)을 우리나라 네티즌들이 재미로 늘인 말.

So it seems that *찡* is a word used by Korean netizens that derives from the Japanese word ちゃん(*쨩*) used after a name to call a person in a friendly way.


----------



## rumistar

jinmali said:


> So it seems that *찡* is a word used by Korean netizens(*especially by teenagers, I think*) that derives from the Japanese word ちゃん(*쨩*) used after a name to call a person in a friendly way.



I think *Jinmali *got to the point. As for me, I use 찡/쨩(or짱) only when I mention my favorite heartthrobs.
There is only one reason why I use them, which is they sound cute to my ears when they are pronounced in Korean.
Example) Robert Downey Jr.*찡(English+Korean)* 로버트 다우니 주니어*찡(Only Korean) (or just RDJ찡)*


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

"찡"같은 채팅용어는 잠깐동안 유행타다가 금방 없어지는 류의 인터넷 전용 유행어입니다. 

약 3-4년전에 "레알"이라는 말이 인터넷상에서 유행한 적이 있었는데 지금은 거의 유물(?) 수준으로 전락해버렸지요.

Such chatting words won't stay for ever. About 3 or 4 years ago, the word 레알 became popular, and the word even creeped into the mainstream television, where a teenage girl used that word on a drama. 

But it quickly disappeared, and now the word is treated almost like a museum piece.

Speaking of chatting words, most such words become first popular in a website called DC Inside and/or its spinoffs (DCNews and 일베저장소 deserves a mention.) I recommend you visit those sites to keep in touch with words that are "trendy".


----------

